# What a Surprise!!



## Chucky (Jul 14, 2011)

I was not expecting anything yet since my largest female Redfoot is only 6 years old and about 9" but today I went to put them away for the night and there she was digging a nest. Well, about 2 hours later she laid 4 eggs. Here are pics of all four as they were laid. I also have a video from the digging to the time she covered the eggs but I'll need to edit it because it's so long.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats! Very exciting, isn't it?!!!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes congrats! That is great!


----------



## Chucky (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, it's exciting especially when you didn't expect it. Now the question is if they are good since this is a first for both male & female and of course the looooooooong wait.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats! Very exciting!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats, the eggs look great from the pictures.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 15, 2011)

Kewl!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 15, 2011)

This is great! What a nice surprise. Would love to see the edited video. Yes, now for the long wait. Is this YOUR first time?


----------



## Chucky (Jul 15, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> This is great! What a nice surprise. Would love to see the edited video. Yes, now for the long wait. Is this YOUR first time?



Yes, this is the first time for tortoise eggs. I've had about 3 years of Eastern Painted Turtle nesting though which is about the same just a lot shorter wait.


----------



## pinkydinkydoo (Jul 15, 2011)

wow! how exciting!!!! goodluck i hope there are four little beauties in there for you


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 15, 2011)

Not to high-jack Chucky's thread:

This is his female when he acquired her in '05 -






She came from one of my Colombian females.. she was one of the first 10 I ever hatched and has been raised on the Caresheet in my signature. Six years old and her first eggs at a little over 9" SCL - about the same size as her 'smallest' aunt when she nested first time.

"Chucky" emailed me last night to tell me about it and we talked earlier today on how to set-up the incubator. He's maintaining temps of about 84-85F and humidity upwards of 80%. [ thanks to Tom Mc/jackrat and onarock.. who helped tremendously with their "hands-on" experience and success.. great guys. Thanks! ]

NERD



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Congrats, the eggs look great from the pictures.



They do don't they Greg? Chucky put the calipers on one [ slightly elliptical ] 1.35" - quite small for her heritage ( mother and aunt's ) although typical for the very first ones.


----------



## Chucky (Jul 15, 2011)

BTW, when I got her from Redfoot Nerd I named her Einstein not knowing that she was a female so the question is, should I change the name and if I do, try to keep it close to Einstein like Einstina or Einstessa?

Any suggestions?


----------



## maggi (Jul 16, 2011)

how exciting for you,must post pics when they hatch,how long will it take ??


----------



## gmayor (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats on the eggs it's cool to see ur baby laying her own babies now congrats again


----------



## Chucky (Jul 16, 2011)

maggi said:


> how exciting for you,must post pics when they hatch,how long will it take ??



Should be around Thanksgiving or so.


----------



## Chucky (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's the edited video as promised. It shows just the laying of all 4 eggs only which is about 14 minutes long.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBcasMH-yyY


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow that is great-I always feel silly writing exciting-eggciting

Hoping you get some babies from this first clutch. 
Great for Terry to see his youngster producing!

I have a pair of cherry heads coming up 6 yrs-maybe not such a while to wait yet??

Look forward to hearing about these eggs

Congrats and thanks for posting the video-first time I saw red foots laying eggs- can't wait for my own to lay some day.

Louise


----------



## Chucky (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's the rest of the edited videos showing the digging of the nest and another showing her adjusting the eggs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BARUaLyoUuc
Digging nest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Rm7-W2NbM
Adjustings the eggs


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 17, 2011)

Very Nice .... exhilarating experience needlees to say ! .......I'am sure the pro's have hopefully let you know ( and not to burst your bubble by no means ) if this is a first time lay for the female the eggs may or may not be fertile. Keep your hopes high but dont set your self up for a dissapointment after the long wait during incubation . Keep your temps / humidity on track .....and fingers crossed ... GOOD LUCK and CONGRADS!

JD~


----------



## Chucky (Jul 17, 2011)

I expect nothing from the eggs but will care for them as each one will be a baby just for that reason, you never know.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jul 17, 2011)

Congratulations from Sweden !


----------



## Chucky (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, she's at it again! She started digging a nest around 4pm and here they are, all 3 of them which makes a grand total of 10 eggs she has laid this year.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 29, 2011)

That is great! Good luck and fingers crossed that we get to see some babies!


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 29, 2011)

CONGRATS I CANT WAIT TILL I CAN GET EGGS


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 29, 2011)

congrats! thats so cool!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 29, 2011)

wow congrats!!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 29, 2011)

Very cool! Good luck!!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2011)

Good news to hear, hard to believe 10 eggs would fit inside her, they look good tough nice and pink.


----------



## Chucky (Sep 29, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Good news to hear, hard to believe 10 eggs would fit inside her, they look good tough nice and pink.



Not 10 all at once, she had 4 the 1st time and 3 each the 2nd and 3rd time within 11 weeks.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2011)

Chucky said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Good news to hear, hard to believe 10 eggs would fit inside her, they look good tough nice and pink.
> ...


I thought she laid all 10 within like a week or so, but still 10 is a good number.


----------



## Vicki2x2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Have any hatched?


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like there is a proud parent here, Chucky, and a proud grandparent,Nerd
Congrats to both of you on the eggs and hopefully babies. I would love to have the room to have some babies, I don't so I will just love my soooooo cute I can't stand it "Tatum".


----------



## Chucky (Dec 6, 2011)

One has hatched about 3 weeks ago and one is coming out as I type from the 2nd clutch.


----------



## Kvoigt (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow thats some good coloring!!!! i want one!! LOL  good job


----------



## jackrat (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Vicki2x2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah!! So cute!!!


----------



## bubbles01 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats fantastic!! Congratulations x x x


----------

